# Do we need the visa to be stamped on passport if we travelling from Dubai



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi guys,
We coming to Australia next Jan ISA.
Do we need the PR visa to be stamped on our passports if we travelling from Dubai or they have access to the online system.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dubai immigration do not have access to the online visa facility. You're talking about a body that once told my Australian colleague that he needs a visa to enter his own country!!!They WILL ask to see your visa if you are using the check in counters to check in (they asked me for mine and was rather rude - as usual!). It's not so much of an issue if you use the self-service check ins but if you have excess baggage, you will have to grace them with your presence.

You only need to make an appointment with the Australian Consulate through VFS and you can have your visa stamped on the same day of you appointment (it's literally a 5 minutes wait!). Considering how easy it is to get the visa label (you will need to show the visa label to access certain facilities in Australia such as Medicare, to rent an apartment, etc), you might as well save yourself a lot of agro and just go ahead and get it. Customs and immigration in Dubai are not exactly known for their manners, so getting the label will save you some unnecessary stress at check in.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Dubai immigration do not have access to the online visa facility. You're talking about a body that once told my Australian colleague that he needs a visa to enter his own country!!!They WILL ask to see your visa if you are using the check in counters to check in (they asked me for mine and was rather rude - as usual!). It's not so much of an issue if you use the self-service check ins but if you have excess baggage, you will have to grace them with your presence.
> 
> You only need to make an appointment with the Australian Consulate through VFS and you can have your visa stamped on the same day of you appointment (it's literally a 5 minutes wait!). Considering how easy it is to get the visa label (you will need to show the visa label to access certain facilities in Australia such as Medicare, to rent an apartment, etc), you might as well save yourself a lot of agro and just go ahead and get it. Customs and immigration in Dubai are not exactly known for their manners, so getting the label will save you some unnecessary stress at check in.


I agree with Maz25 on visa label importance and the way UAE officials treat expats specifically and visitors generally....all the government departments there are manned by foolhardy and extremely rude locals.I lived in UAE for one year and still have nightmares of the rudeness and red carpet culture and discrimination on the basis of passport and nationality.


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

anwarm.aziz said:


> Hi guys,
> We coming to Australia next Jan ISA.
> Do we need the PR visa to be stamped on our passports if we travelling from Dubai or they have access to the online system.


well i dont get this. how hard it is to get a stamp in ur passport, and why ppl ask it again and again...even if Australian authorities dont require a label , i wud to love to have one just for the satisfaction of getting PR,,as trophy of PR... long story short : get a label...


----------



## asimclever (Aug 9, 2012)

*External Security Checks for Sudanese*

Dear Anwar,

Alsalam 3alaikom, I am also sudanese and I've just applied for my PR on 21-Oct-2012. Would like to ask you a couple of questions:

1-How much time it took you to get your PR visa grant? Seeing that you are sudanese have your application been suject to external security checks (the ones that is done by the ASIO whcih takes 6-12 months). 

2-I've seen some nationalities eg. indian applicant getting their grant letter within a month from lodgin the application, whereas other nationalities eg. pakistanis took them more than 2 years to get the grant. In which category will sudanese fall? 

3-If the applicant is sudanese national but born and lived his whole life in UAE, will this affect?

My visa is 190 state sponsored which is priority-3 visa which has processing time of 6 months as per DIAC.

If it's possible, can you please send me your UAE mobile number in a private message so that I can call you and discuss with you in detail.

Thanks


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

anwarm.aziz said:


> Hi guys,
> We coming to Australia next Jan ISA.
> Do we need the PR visa to be stamped on our passports if we travelling from Dubai or they have access to the online system.


I highly recommend getting your Visa stamped on your passport, its a quick simple process, you get a nice looking stamp on your passport  and the Australian Embassy is incredible, honestly the best embassy i've ever been to (and i've traveled alot around the world). They were very friendly and quick to stamp the visa. All you have to do is:

1. Email VFS [email protected] , http://www.vfs-au-gcc.com/contactus_UAE.html request for an appointment with Aus embassy for PR stamp. They will get back to you same day or 24 hours with an appointment. Appointment is usually 1 or 2 days later.

2. Take your appointment letter and Go to Aus Embassy in Burjuman Tower on your appointment date, and submit your passport along with grant letter, Its strictly by appoitments so there are no queues. It took me no more than 10 minutes to get it done.

Do not attempt to go to the embassy without an appointment, they are very particular about it.


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone for elaborated answers..Appreciated
Obviously I'll get the stamp.
One of the guys talked some stuff I didn't get about trophy ..I was asking to know and I don't feel any shame asking others for advice and I believe this forum purpose is information exchange
The Sudanese guy who asked for my number I've already sent to you in a private message but generally process will take around 3-4 years for Sudanese you can check the immigration webside for more information on this but my visa is 175 which may be different from your visa type
Thanks everyone
Anwar


----------

